# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Chia sẻ mẫu jd pain !

## donglinh1992

lúc trc wep thegioicnc.com có mục chia sẻ mẫu jd pain rất hay, h lại không vào được nữa. hôm nay em xin mạn phép làm cái toppic  này để ACE chia sẻ mẫu free or thương mại, cho anh chị em dễ theo rõi !

----------


## donglinh1992

bác nào có khung tranh gấm như thế này không cho em xin với !

----------


## Duccdt06

mail mình gửi cho

----------


## Mới CNC

Top này mong sẽ có nhiều chia sẻ.

----------


## Mới CNC

Có bác nào có mẫu này cho em xin với!

----------


## donglinh1992

chào các bác !
bác nào có mẫu này hay tương tự share or thương mại giúp em với!

----------


## DuyManhBk

Bức Tranh đồng quê em cất cả năm trời tối nay mới có người hỏi.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

conga, dinhtungdhhp

----------


## quocquan

cho minh với bạn ledtuongquan367@gmail.com .cam on ban

----------


## quocquan

> mail mình gửi cho


ledtuongquan367g@mail.com gửi mình với cám ơn bạn

----------


## hoctap256

> Bức Tranh đồng quê em cất cả năm trời tối nay mới có người hỏi.


tranh đẹp quá  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Mẫu sưu tầm của ai đó share (file slt) - tải nhanh  :Big Grin: 
http://download1761.mediafire.com/cz...xqai7j/333.rar

----------

hieucnc

----------


## vantinhcnc2019

mail .vantinh2008@gmail.com
thank

----------

